# BRANSON--June 27-July 4---Palace View by Spinnaker--1b or 2b $50./night



## jeffwill (May 13, 2015)

The 4th of July is on a Saturday this year.  I own the week before the 4th and the week after the 4th.  Many possibilities here. 

June 27 check in is a 2b/2b lockoff.  Over 2000 sq/ft.  Rent A or B side (each unit sleeps 4) for only $50./night for 7 days.  $350. for the whole week.  OR--rent the whole 2b/2b for $495. for the whole week.

The next week is a 3b/3b lockoff that has a 2b and a 1b available.

So---- you can rent a hugh 1b/1b deluxe with full kitchen for TWO WEEKS for just $699.00

Palace View by Spinnaker is an RCI Gold Crown resort and condos are BIG, BRIGHT, and extra CLEAN.  Go to www.spinnakerresorts.com and click on resorts/Branson-Palace View/floor plans, and make your choice.

Thanks for looking---


----------



## jeffwill (May 19, 2015)

Any suggestions on where else I can advertise these weeks---- would be very much appreciated.  I have an ad on Springfield/Branson craigslist.

Don't want them vacant at such a good time.   THANKS.


----------



## icydog (May 20, 2015)

*Someone should take these weeks*

I hope some takes you up on your offer.  You can't get any more prime than those weeks. Good luck!


----------



## jeffwill (May 26, 2015)

These two weeks are still wide open.


----------



## jeffwill (Jun 7, 2015)

July 4-11 2b/2b rental pending.  Still have three 1b/1b full kitchen units available.  $50. per night for 7 day stay.


----------



## jeffwill (Jun 12, 2015)

No firm commitments yet--- 1, 2, or 3 bedrooms available-----


----------



## Ilovemykidsmore (Jun 23, 2015)

My niece may be interested in a 1 bedroom for 7/4-7/11. Is it still available?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffwill (Jun 25, 2015)

Anybody want this ?  Make me an offer.


----------



## Ilovemykidsmore (Jun 25, 2015)

What exactly do you have left?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffwill (Jun 27, 2015)

June 27 to July 4----- 2b/2b Palace View--

CHECK IN TODAY

$250. for the week.


----------



## jeffwill (Jun 28, 2015)

There's an empty 2b/2b in Branson this week.  If you want it---- call Jeff at 704-488-8769.   Just $35./night.


----------

